# Facebook Games are leaving.



## Robert59 (Sep 23, 2020)

No more games of Farmville and Mahjong after Dec 31. Mahjong is my favorite game on the internet.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't know what a facebook is. What do you mean games are leaving?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 23, 2020)

I didn’t even know there were games on Facebook


----------



## macgeek (Sep 24, 2020)

I hate facebook. they are so biased to views they don't agree with and they censor those views.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 24, 2020)

No Facebook since 2015, was hacked through 'Words with Friends' back in 2010.  FB games are a nortorious venue for hackers and trackers.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

ManjaroKDE said:


> No Facebook since 2015, was hacked through 'Words with Friends' back in 2010.  FB games are a nortorious venue for hackers and trackers.



i have two sisters-in-law  that live for Words w/Friends ... wonder how they will deal with that change.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 24, 2020)

ManjaroKDE said:


> No Facebook since 2015, was hacked through 'Words with Friends' back in 2010.  FB games are a nortorious venue for hackers and trackers.


How do they hack you through a computer game?


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 25, 2020)

I love Facebook - but have never played the games.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 25, 2020)

i use to go into facebook a lot--but now that they changed it  i cant find anything


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 25, 2020)

I only play cribbage on Facebook which I enjoy thoroughly.  I keep up with family and friends also.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

I used to play Candy Crush, but it became too time consuming.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

I never play games on FB...in fact I hardly ever look at Facebook at all...


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

I wouldn't bother with Facebook if it wasn't for Fairyland...my one big addiction.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2020)

I used to play Candy Crush, but haven't for years. I use to like that exploding peppers game....forget what it was called, but finally got tired of them.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 26, 2020)

Bethea said:


> How do they hack you through a computer game?


I had made one of the major no-no's of computing.  I had used the same password for Facebook and Gmail.  I was notified via Google that they had noted a suspicious attempt to access my gmail but was blocked, since the request came from Ukraine, RU using a good password.  The hack wasn't made but I cancelled my Facebook account, changed my password on Gmail then monitored it very closely after that, learning a very valuable lessen.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 26, 2020)

ManjaroKDE said:


> I had made one of the major no-no's of computing.  I had used the same password for Facbook and Gmail.  I was notified via Google that they had noted a suspicious attempt to access my gmail but was blocked by google since the request came from Ukraine, RU using a good password.  The hack wasn't made but I cancelled my Facebook account, changed my password on Gmail then monitored it very closely after that, learning a very valuable lessen.


That's interesting. I wonder how these pages are allowed to function if they are doing things to peoples computers.


----------

